# Axminster AT1416VS any thoughts?



## woodpig (18 Jul 2015)

I'm now looking at this Lathe. It's way over my original budget so need to be sure before pulling the trigger on it. The size is about right and variable speed is handy. The other good point for me is the weight, at 41kg I can move it around more easily. Any of you folks out there got one of these Lathes?


----------



## marcros (18 Jul 2015)

i think it looks a good buy- the swing over bed is generous to most other things with a similar footprint.


----------



## woodpig (18 Jul 2015)

It is. The BC distance is fairly usual for this type of machine and I can live with that. They are using something very similar at my club, I must ask what make and model it is if I can wait till next month!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (18 Jul 2015)

I have the 1628, which is massively out of proportion to my talent but is a lovely bit of kit. The 1416 looks to be along similar lines so probably very decent.


----------



## jpt (18 Jul 2015)

I have had the 1416 for some time now and my comment would be BUY IT it is a great machine.

john


----------



## woodpig (18 Jul 2015)

Thanks, I'll pop over to Axi when I can and take a look.


----------



## dp341 (19 Jul 2015)

I've got one, it's good. Decent size bowls without a massive footprint.

The finish is a bit rough in places but it's accurately built and robust which is a lot more important.

I currently have mine on the wheeled stand they sell for it and it's stable but could do with more mass. However, its useful to be able to get it out of the way.

I think it's quite a lot of lathe for the money.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lons (19 Jul 2015)

I bought it at the end of last year and love it, very smooth and accurate


----------



## woodpig (19 Jul 2015)

Just back from a look at Axi. Had a good play, the banjo and rest were nice and solid and the machine itself seemed pretty good. I did notice two issues though. The tail stock barrel needs to be extended quite a bit before a centre engages properly. The centre in the shop was a tangless one so that wasn't the issue. On my engineering Lathe the barrel only needs to be extended a couple of mm before a centre will engage. If I get this Lathe I'll have to buy a new chuck and Morse taper to fit it as I'm sure the two chucks I have with MT2 arbors probably won't engage without extending the barrel even more. Another small issue was the recess into which the retaining screw for the belt cover was drilled in the wrong place so the cover couldn't be secured on the demo one in the shop. Neither are deal breakers but not expected on a £750 Lathe. My old Axminster Chuck won't fit either as they don't make a M33 adaptor for it. :roll: Unless an AT1416VS comes up on offer I may wait to see what the new Record Power one looks like in the flesh.

Whilst there I did notice the Jet Lathes are more solidly built which is good in most cases except the extra weight could make it awkward for me to move around.


----------



## SteveF (20 Jul 2015)

I have the 1416

more than happy with it

I looked at the Jet when I bought mine
but
the 1 year warranty put me off
axi 3 yrs
record 5 yrs

Steve


----------



## woodpig (21 Jul 2015)

Just a bump in case anyone else has anything they'd like to add before I spend any hard earned! :lol:


----------



## nicguthrie (21 Jul 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's the 1416vs that I have. Very good bit of kit, three gear ranges and the variable speed mean it handles most stuff, the clearance is a bit over 12" so manages any bowls that it's reasonable to try to turn on such a small lathe. Quality kit, no regrets.

Having said that, if I had the space and cash, I'd definitely have gone for one of the record machines that have the rotating head stock.

My one irritation at my lathe, is having to work over the rails (I have it standing high for my back) to do hollowing or faceplate stuff. I'd love to be able to work either off the end, or on a rotated head stock, either would be great.

Of all my other machinery, and the stuff I've used locally, my Record band saw is the most quality built of all. 

I'd give my left nut for a big enough workshop and the budget (and health - especially if I had to lose a nut) to do a Record CL4 justice. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## finneyb (21 Jul 2015)

nicguthrie":2t86g7wv said:


> My one irritation at my lathe, is having to work over the rails (I have it standing high for my back) to do hollowing or faceplate stuff. I'd love to be able to work either off the end, or on a rotated head stock, either would be great.



Have you thought of hollowing with the lathe in reverse? Need to have the chuck locked onto the spindle.
I've tried it and thought it was easier on the back because you didn't have to lean over the bed.

Alternately, if you have the space work from the back of the lathe ie other side of the bed to your normal position with the lathe running as normal. 

HTH

Brian


----------



## Neil Farrer (21 Jul 2015)

I have one and have had it since just after it was launched a few years back. I have three lathes in the workshop, an awvsl, a 1416 and a nova 1624-44. The 1416 is a brilliant lathe and it does exactly what I bought it to do, but like any lathe won't do everything perfectly. I wouldn't buy it if I wanted it as a bowl turning lathe, but it's great for spindle work. The flap retaining screw on mine doesn't work either and has been fixed with a dribble from the hot glue gun, I don't think I've ever changed the belt.

For me it was a good investment and if the time came again and needs were the same I'd happily buy another.


----------



## tekno.mage (24 Jul 2015)

woodpig":mm8i2cfx said:


> Just back from a look at Axi. Had a good play, the banjo and rest were nice and solid and the machine itself seemed pretty good. I did notice two issues though. The tail stock barrel needs to be extended quite a bit before a centre engages properly. The centre in the shop was a tangless one so that wasn't the issue. On my engineering Lathe the barrel only needs to be extended a couple of mm before a centre will engage. If I get this Lathe I'll have to buy a new chuck and Morse taper to fit it as I'm sure the two chucks I have with MT2 arbors probably won't engage without extending the barrel even more. Another small issue was the recess into which the retaining screw for the belt cover was drilled in the wrong place so the cover couldn't be secured on the demo one in the shop. Neither are deal breakers but not expected on a £750 Lathe. My old Axminster Chuck won't fit either as they don't make a M33 adaptor for it. :roll: Unless an AT1416VS comes up on offer I may wait to see what the new Record Power one looks like in the flesh.



My turning club has one of these lathes and you are right about those MT2 tapers - in both head and tailstock - they are both short, and the headstock one is really short! What this means is that most MT2 items with tangs will not work unless you saw the tang off :-( I have a couple of drive centres that can't be used on this lathe due to this problem. The screw problem with the belt cover is also on our club lathe - we resolved the problem by holding the cover closed with a magnet. The short useful travel of the quill on the tailstock makes drilling a bit of a pain too.

Aside from those issues - it's a good lathe - solid and works well. Survives being carried about to meetings etc. Belt is easy to access and change to other pulleys, inverter seems to work ok, tailstock and banjo work ok with no real issues. That 14" swing is really useful on a lathe with such a small footprint.


----------



## woodpig (26 Jul 2015)

tekno.mage":16dyf8rx said:


> My turning club has one of these lathes and you are right about those MT2 tapers - in both head and tailstock - they are both short, and the headstock one is really short! What this means is that most MT2 items with tangs will not work unless you saw the tang off :-( I have a couple of drive centres that can't be used on this lathe due to this problem. The screw problem with the belt cover is also on our club lathe - we resolved the problem by holding the cover closed with a magnet. The short useful travel of the quill on the tailstock makes drilling a bit of a pain too.



I'm pretty sure I can deal with the cover but the Morse Taper issue is a concern. I wonder if they are all the same or whether it varies a bit. Cutting the tang off of a drive centre isn't so much of a problem but the reduction in drilling capacity is a concern.


----------



## tekno.mage (26 Jul 2015)

woodpig":3q3qva90 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can deal with the cover but the Morse Taper issue is a concern. I wonder if they are all the same or whether it varies a bit. Cutting the tang off of a drive centre isn't so much of a problem but the reduction in drilling capacity is a concern.



Yes - the morse taper issue is a pain. Until I saw this lathe I thought all MT2 morse tapers were the same (there used to be a standard of some kind, didn't there?) but the short taper is probably just another way of saving money on the castings :-(

Having said that, it is possible to drill on the lathe, you just have to spend time sliding the tailstock up as well as winding the quill forward! It's disappointing though to only have 50mm of quill travel when most other lathes I've met have twice or three times that amount.


----------



## woodpig (28 Jul 2015)

£50 off at the moment so I had to pull the trigger!


----------



## Lons (28 Jul 2015)

I mostly turn pens and drill all the blanks on either my Jet 1014 or the Axi 1416vs and as I need to withdraw the bit to stop overheating I don't find it an issue to spend just a few seconds rewinding the quill.

Enjoy the lathe, i think you'll like it.

Bob


----------



## chipmunk (29 Jul 2015)

tekno.mage":2uvsuz4q said:


> woodpig":2uvsuz4q said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I can deal with the cover but the Morse Taper issue is a concern. I wonder if they are all the same or whether it varies a bit. Cutting the tang off of a drive centre isn't so much of a problem but the reduction in drilling capacity is a concern.
> ...



I have a Jet 1014 with the same short MT in the headstock. To get round it for tanged MT fittings I have a MT carrier which goes into the chuck from Axminster http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-morse-taper-carriers

HTH
Jon


----------



## CHJ (29 Jul 2015)

As the Headstock taper is not Morse Taper dimension compliant it is rather naughty describing it as such in the specification.

"Shortened Morse Style Taper" would be more truthful. 

I wonder how they work the magic of getting more power out than they put in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jul 2015)

=D>  Yea!! Perpetual motion!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jul 2015)

I seem to remember the same thing being done in Shopsmith advertising years ago - something like one horsepower in, one and an eighth out iirc.


----------



## chipmunk (29 Jul 2015)

CHJ":3mt47zmm said:


> As the Headstock taper is not Morse Taper dimension compliant it is rather naughty describing it as such in the specification.
> 
> "Shortened Morse Style Taper" would be more truthful.



I agree Chas. It took me a while to notice on my little Jet because it's almost deep enough for a tanged arbour to seat - but in use the MT actually rocks to and fro about +/-2 degrees on the tip of the tang!

Needless to say the MT drive and live centres are short MT's and have no tangs.

Jon


----------

